# How to become a vet?



## ChrisBowman

Hey,

Im just wondering what courses you need to take to become a vet ( Just a normal vet Like with dogs cats Etc) ? And How old you need to be and How long the course takes Plus how much it costs?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## repkid

I want to be a vet aswell but specialise in reptiles.

However talking to some of my family who are teachers, it seems to be about a 6-7 year course at uni.


----------



## adam--r

You'll need some good grades from school and even better grades at A-level, I would imagine AAA at A-level ???

You'll then have some stiff competition to get on a uni course. You'll need to be 18 for uni,

At the end of uni your looking at about 30k debt ? or there abouts... Then I would think you'll have some further training....

There will be loads of info on the net. 

People say becoming a vet is harder than being a GP as you have to learn about a wide range of different animals rather than just specialising in humans !!

Good luick


----------



## ChrisBowman

adam--r said:


> You'll need some good grades from school and even better grades at A-level, I would imagine AAA at A-level ???
> 
> You'll then have some stiff competition to get on a uni course. You'll need to be 18 for uni,
> 
> At the end of uni your looking at about 30k debt ? or there abouts... Then I would think you'll have some further training....
> 
> There will be loads of info on the net.
> 
> People say becoming a vet is harder than being a GP as you have to learn about a wide range of different animals rather than just specialising in humans !!
> 
> Good luick


 
Many thanks For the reply, For A Level's Do you have to stay back a year ? And Im At a 7c-7A In School So Still got some learning to do then :lol2:

Chris


----------



## ChrisBowman

repkid said:


> I want to be a vet aswell but specialise in reptiles.
> 
> However talking to some of my family who are teachers, it seems to be about a 6-7 year course at uni.


 
Its worth it though


----------



## Caz

bowie1125 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im just wondering what courses you need to take to become a vet ( Just a normal vet Like with dogs cats Etc) ? And How old you need to be and How long the course takes Plus how much it costs?
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Don't do it! Long hours in a small consulting room dealing with dog after cat after dog. If you get 4 'A's at A level (you'll need at least that to start applying to vet' college) do yourself a favour and become a Doctor. :lol2:


----------



## ChrisBowman

Caz said:


> Don't do it! Long hours in a small consulting room dealing with dog after cat after dog. If you get 4 'A's at A level (you'll need at least that to start applying to vet' college) do yourself a favour and become a Doctor. :lol2:


I Want to do it though


----------



## bampoisongirl

repkid said:


> I want to be a vet aswell but specialise in reptiles.
> 
> However talking to some of my family who are teachers, it seems to be about a 6-7 year course at uni.


Listen dude dont listen to anyone til u listen to me lol I am training to become a vet (reptile specialist) , but because i wasnt quite good enough at physics and chemistry at A level (you have to do all 3 sciences at A level and pass with A's to become a vet straight away) i decided to do a different degree first.

I am currently doing a Zoo biology degree (bsc) at Nottingham Trent university. After i have done this, instead of doing 6 years at vet school i only do 5, because i already have the main knowledge. Im hopefully going to be going to Nottingham university to do my vet degree. 

Years 1 and 2 are mainly theory, year 3 a research project and after these 3 years you graduate with a Bachelor of Veterinary Medical Sciences (BVMedSci) degree.

The last 2 years are mainly surgical and practical, and you then come away with Bachelor of Veterinary Surgery (BVS) degree.

Here is the link for more help. Courses - School of Veterinary Medicine and Science - The University of Nottingham

There are only 6 other vet schools in the UK if im right, London, Edinburgh, Bristol, Cambridge, Glasgow, Liverpool.

Hope this helps, if u wanna ask me anything drop me a PM xx


----------



## bampoisongirl

bowie1125 said:


> Many thanks For the reply, For A Level's Do you have to stay back a year ? And Im At a 7c-7A In School So Still got some learning to do then :lol2:
> 
> Chris


You have to go to college for 2 years for A levels forgot to mention, and you have to do physics, chemistry and biology xx


----------



## ChrisBowman

bampoisongirl said:


> You have to go to college for 2 years for A levels forgot to mention, and you have to do physics, chemistry and biology xx


 
Ill Do that then  Thanks very much, After ive ( If) got the A level's Do I Just Apply To The Uni ?


Chris


----------



## Athravan

I was going to do my training to be a vet but life didn't work out that way. I was told a minimum of 3 A grade A-levels (those are the ones you do for 2 years after your GCSEs so age 16-18 usually, either in college or still in High school, used to be called 6th form, don't know what it's called now!) but if you had 4 A levels you would stand a much better chance, as competition is extremely fierce with more applicants than places, so you have to show yourself at your best.

I was told 3 sciences + an extra one, ideally maths or something showing technical knowledge as opposed to an art subject.

You need to make sure as much work experience as possible is animal related and once you start your alevels spend every summer and holiday volunteering, if going for a vet your school should help you get your 2nd lot of work experience (at age 17 or so) in an actual vet and that should lead to summer work (unpaid almost certainly).

Then I think it is a minimum of 4 years study, but can be as much as 6-7 years depending on what you specialise in and whether you leave at a bachelors or continue onto a higher program or go into research.

Then you're qualified but you won't be a senior vet, so you'll start out somewhere at a medium salary and get the boring stuff until you get experience usually. For a herp vet some people also do another 4 years study for a herpetology degree, my herp vet took 2 years out to volunteer and travel at various instutitions around the world, learning about exotics.

Depending on how long you take debt is likely to be anywhere between 20k and 100k to be honest! If you work as much as you can in uni you can pay off some of your debts - if you go on to do a second degree or choose to take a year after your degree doing research or voluntary work to get experience in other countries it's going to be higher.


----------



## ChrisBowman

Athravan said:


> I was going to do my training to be a vet but life didn't work out that way. I was told a minimum of 3 A grade A-levels (those are the ones you do for 2 years after your GCSEs so age 16-18 usually, either in college or still in High school, used to be called 6th form, don't know what it's called now!) but if you had 4 A levels you would stand a much better chance, as competition is extremely fierce with more applicants than places, so you have to show yourself at your best.
> 
> I was told 3 sciences + an extra one, ideally maths or something showing technical knowledge as opposed to an art subject.
> 
> You need to make sure as much work experience as possible is animal related and once you start your alevels spend every summer and holiday volunteering, if going for a vet your school should help you get your 2nd lot of work experience (at age 17 or so) in an actual vet and that should lead to summer work (unpaid almost certainly).
> 
> Then I think it is a minimum of 4 years study, but can be as much as 6-7 years depending on what you specialise in and whether you leave at a bachelors or continue onto a higher program or go into research.
> 
> Then you're qualified but you won't be a senior vet, so you'll start out somewhere at a medium salary and get the boring stuff until you get experience usually. For a herp vet some people also do another 4 years study for a herpetology degree, my herp vet took 2 years out to volunteer and travel at various instutitions around the world, learning about exotics.
> 
> Depending on how long you take debt is likely to be anywhere between 20k and 100k to be honest! If you work as much as you can in uni you can pay off some of your debts - if you go on to do a second degree or choose to take a year after your degree doing research or voluntary work to get experience in other countries it's going to be higher.


 
Still called 6th form:whistling2: So I Should Go For 3 Sciences and Something else?: victory:


----------



## bampoisongirl

bowie1125 said:


> Ill Do that then  Thanks very much, After ive ( If) got the A level's Do I Just Apply To The Uni ?
> 
> 
> Chris


Your 6th form and careers advisors there will help you with all the applications so dont worry about that until you get there.



Athravan said:


> I was going to do my training to be a vet but life didn't work out that way. I was told a minimum of 3 A grade A-levels (those are the ones you do for 2 years after your GCSEs so age 16-18 usually, either in college or still in High school, used to be called 6th form, don't know what it's called now!) but if you had 4 A levels you would stand a much better chance, as competition is extremely fierce with more applicants than places, so you have to show yourself at your best.
> 
> I was told 3 sciences + an extra one, ideally maths or something showing technical knowledge as opposed to an art subject.
> 
> You need to make sure as much work experience as possible is animal related and once you start your alevels spend every summer and holiday volunteering, if going for a vet your school should help you get your 2nd lot of work experience (at age 17 or so) in an actual vet and that should lead to summer work (unpaid almost certainly).
> 
> Then I think it is a minimum of 4 years study, but can be as much as 6-7 years depending on what you specialise in and whether you leave at a bachelors or continue onto a higher program or go into research.
> 
> Then you're qualified but you won't be a senior vet, so you'll start out somewhere at a medium salary and get the boring stuff until you get experience usually. For a herp vet some people also do another 4 years study for a herpetology degree, my herp vet took 2 years out to volunteer and travel at various instutitions around the world, learning about exotics.
> 
> Depending on how long you take debt is likely to be anywhere between 20k and 100k to be honest! If you work as much as you can in uni you can pay off some of your debts - if you go on to do a second degree or choose to take a year after your degree doing research or voluntary work to get experience in other countries it's going to be higher.


Thanks Christy totally forgot some of the most important things. Work experience is absolutely crucial to get in, i think they want a minimum of 6 weeks. If you look on that link i sent you i think they say they accept like 100 students from thousands of applicants, and only 32 on the other course.

Christy can i ask about your herp vet? There's not herp degrees in the UK is there, so where did he go? xx


----------



## ChrisBowman

bampoisongirl said:


> Your 6th form and careers advisors there will help you with all the applications so dont worry about that until you get there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Christy totally forgot some of the most important things. Work experience is absolutely crucial to get in, i think they want a minimum of 6 weeks. If you look on that link i sent you i think they say they accept like 100 students from thousands of applicants, and only 32 on the other course.
> 
> Christy can i ask about your herp vet? There's not herp degrees in the UK is there, so where did he go? xx


 
So would it just be best for me to knuckle down in school till the time comes to apply?

Chris


----------



## Myo

bampoisongirl said:


> Listen dude dont listen to anyone til u listen to me lol I am training to become a vet (reptile specialist) , but because i wasnt quite good enough at physics and chemistry at A level (you have to do all 3 sciences at A level and pass with A's to become a vet straight away) i decided to do a different degree first.
> 
> I am currently doing a Zoo biology degree (bsc) at Nottingham Trent university. After i have done this, instead of doing 6 years at vet school i only do 5, because i already have the main knowledge. Im hopefully going to be going to Nottingham university to do my vet degree.
> 
> Years 1 and 2 are mainly theory, year 3 a research project and after these 3 years you graduate with a Bachelor of Veterinary Medical Sciences (BVMedSci) degree.
> 
> The last 2 years are mainly surgical and practical, and you then come away with Bachelor of Veterinary Surgery (BVS) degree.
> 
> Here is the link for more help. Courses - School of Veterinary Medicine and Science - The University of Nottingham
> 
> There are only 6 other vet schools in the UK if im right, London, Edinburgh, Bristol, Cambridge, Glasgow, Liverpool.
> 
> Hope this helps, if u wanna ask me anything drop me a PM xx


 
Hey mate, I heard that with degrees once you hit a certain age you are classed as a mature student and don't need any formal qualifications. I think the age is 21 or 25. Do you know anything about whether it applies to vetinary degrees?


----------



## Athravan

Liverpool has a herpetology degree, I think it is the only place in the UK


----------



## vetdebbie

Myo - No don't think so mate!

Being graduated I can say you need 3 A levels. When I went through (admittedly one or two *cough* years ago now), the entrance requirements varied depending on the uni. I got 3 offers AAB from Bristol and London, A in Chemistry, and ABBB from Edinburgh as I did Biology, Chemistry, Physics and Maths, again A in chemistry. I think you need to do at least Biology and CHemistry to get in, the third can be any other science eg maths, physics, and geography, oddly. One of my friends did Art and History instead, so it can be done with others, but you'd need to check. Work experience is the key - I didn't get in to glasgow or liverpool as I didn't have enough of it. 
Application is the same as for any other degree, so your school should be able to help you. 
And it's 5 years standard for most of the schools (not sure about Nottingham, it's too new!), except Cambridge, and to be fair that's only 6 years because you take a BSc in the middle.
Don't ask me about debts - I was the last year of student grants!!


----------



## AshMashMash

bowie1125 said:


> Ill Do that then  Thanks very much, After ive ( If) got the A level's Do I Just Apply To The Uni ?
> 
> 
> Chris


Hey. Before I start my reply, feel free to PM me bowie about anything, ask for my msn if you like. 

I am a third year vet student at the RVC. Basically, you need to do Chemistry and Biology at A level, plus at least one other subject. This does _not_ have to be a science of maths. In my house hold (4 vet students), the extra subjects we did were: physics and maths (me, I did 4), physics, and 2 did pyschology. 

You do _not_ need 3 A's at A level to get in. The most _common _offer is 3 A's. However, AAB, and ABB are also sometimes offered. My offer was actually ABB, and I got AABC, good times. 

There are 7 vet schools in the UK: Nottingham, Royal Vet College (London), Cambridge, Bristol, Liverpool, Glasgow, Edinborough. 

ALL of these offer 5 year courses for veterinary medicine (BVetMed), _except_ Cambs, which is 6 years. You spend a year in practice before qualifying at Cambs. Liverpool is particuarly good for equine medicine, the RVC for pratical stuff, and Cambs for more research based lab type work. 

Sometimes you may not get the required grades at A level. In these cases the uni _may_ offer you a different placement. As with bampoisongirl, you can do an animal related subject, and reapply as a mature student at the end of it and hope you get in. Some will offer a BSc in veterinary _science_ (not medicine), which is 3 years. On completion of this, you can, at my uni, skip the first year of BVetMed if you get an offer for it: so 3+4 years = 7 year course in this case. Also, the RVC does a "gateway" program: if you didn't quite meet the grades needed, you can do an extra year at the RVC to get you up to scratch, and then go right into BVetMed. So, this course is 1+5 = 6 years long. 

Bear in mind, and this may be important, if you do another course _before_ BVetMed, such as the BSc Veterinary Medicine, or Zoology or something, you are classed as a mature student after completing it. This means you do not get loans from the Student Loans Company for your BVetMed course. At the moment, course tutition fee's are at £3000/year + inflation (£3150 presently). After 2010, they can go up to anything the university wants to charge, ie £10,000+/year. 

For me personally, I will be in about £40-45k of debt when I finish, and I have considerable parental help financially. It works out at about £5000/year living expenses, £3000/year tutition fees. Non-London uni's will be cheaper I suppose. 



Myo said:


> Hey mate, I heard that with degrees once you hit a certain age you are classed as a mature student and don't need any formal qualifications.


To enter on BVetMed, you must meet the reqiurements. As I have said, you can sometimes to other courses first, and you may have a better chance of being accepted, but you either need to be a Graduate or have the right A levels. There's no other option. Students from the US _must_ be a graduate to enter onto the course, infact. AND have to pay higher tutition fees, AND dont get loans from the SLC, or their own loans company. Bugger for them 

Also, you have to do lots of work experience in 6th form to have even a chance of getting in: kennels, catteries, vets of course, abatroires, farms, riding schools etc. The more you have, the better your chances. 

Good luck!

BTW, you're in GCSE's now are you?

EDIT: as far as I can see, no one has mentioned the *BMAT *test, I forgot too. In 6th Form, you must complete the BMAT test for most universities. An external exam you take, generally science related.

EDIT 2: also, dont forget to get those GCSE grades:



> At least 5 grade As including grade A in Double Award Science (or in Biology and Chemistry if taken separately) and not less than grade B in English, Maths and Physics (if taken as a separate subject).


----------



## DNA

Edinburgh is considered to be one of the upper ranking vet schools in the UK. I've spoken with the Deans in the past who agree that you're looking at around £60,000 of debt when graduating.

Up here, entry is incredibly tough. Quoted from the University website you will need:



> SQA Highers: AAABB. Five Highers including Chemistry, and two of Biology, Maths, Physics. Chemistry and one other science at A grade. Five Highers must be taken in S5. Chemistry and another science subject (preferably Biology) at Advanced Higher, at B grade. If students have not previously studied Biology to Higher level and Physics to Standard Grade or Higher level, the subjects should be studied in S6: to Higher level for Biology; and to Standard Grade, Intermediate 2 or Higher level for Physics. Standard Grade credit in English.
> 
> 
> GCE A Levels: AAB. A levels at AAB in Chemistry (A grade), Biology and either Maths or Physics; ABBB in Chemistry (A), Biology, Physics or Maths. If Physics has not been studied at A level a good pass is required at GCSE level. GCSE grade B in English.


Aswell as the above, you'll be expected to have a background in animal care and some experience of working in the animal-for-food industry, beit an abotoir or similar.


----------



## GlasgowGecko

bampoisongirl said:


> Listen dude dont listen to anyone til u listen to me lol I am training to become a vet (reptile specialist) , but because i wasnt quite good enough at physics and chemistry at A level (you have to do all 3 sciences at A level and pass with A's to become a vet straight away) i decided to do a different degree first.
> 
> I am currently doing a Zoo biology degree (bsc) at Nottingham Trent university. After i have done this, instead of doing 6 years at vet school i only do 5, because i already have the main knowledge. Im hopefully going to be going to Nottingham university to do my vet degree.
> 
> Years 1 and 2 are mainly theory, year 3 a research project and after these 3 years you graduate with a Bachelor of Veterinary Medical Sciences (BVMedSci) degree.
> 
> The last 2 years are mainly surgical and practical, and you then come away with Bachelor of Veterinary Surgery (BVS) degree.
> 
> Here is the link for more help. Courses - School of Veterinary Medicine and Science - The University of Nottingham
> 
> There are only 6 other vet schools in the UK if im right, London, Edinburgh, Bristol, Cambridge, Glasgow, Liverpool.
> 
> Hope this helps, if u wanna ask me anything drop me a PM xx


We have just had an honors student do this exact thing. He did his degree in Zoology, and then decided to apply for Vet medicine. For some reason this meant that they could charge him the highest rate of tuition fees (in line with international students) which were around £10k per year. Please be aware of this when choosing this option.

Oh, and if this is the way you choose to do things, a first is essential, again with relevant experience...

Andy


----------



## sparkle

I am actually relieved my daughter wants to be a vet nurse and not a vet after reading this...


----------



## DNA

sparkle said:


> I am actually relieved my daughter wants to be a vet nurse and not a vet after reading this...


Alot of Vet nurses are treated the same as Dental nurses. I've met far too many snobby Vets who should be strung up for paying their hard working nurses a peanut wage for the lifestyle career they've taken!


----------



## GlasgowGecko

sparkle said:


> I am actually relieved my daughter wants to be a vet nurse and not a vet after reading this...


I wouldn't be worrying about the money just yet, Scotland seems to have a pretty fair system when it comes to tuition fees (better than the English one it seems, much to my displeasure)... And living in Glasgow will give her the option of at least 3 universities while still living at home, and I might be biased but the University of Glasgow is the best uni in Scotland, and ranked in the top 100 globally.... So you can't go far wrong.

Andy


----------



## DNA

GlasgowGecko said:


> I wouldn't be worrying about the money just yet, Scotland seems to have a pretty fair system when it comes to tuition fees (better than the English one it seems, much to my displeasure)... And living in Glasgow will give her the option of at least 3 universities while still living at home, and I might be biased but the University of Glasgow is the best uni in Scotland, and ranked in the top 100 globally.... So you can't go far wrong.
> 
> Andy


Apparently their IT department is top notch.
DickVet University of Edinburgh certainly has the best facilities for Vet Med.

And yes, SAAS are a godsend to Scottish students.


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Well I can't really comment on our vet school, but it is my opinion that our Life sciences department is one of the best in the country for research. The difference for me between Edinburgh and Glasgow is the admission policy... we seem to let anyone in.

Andy


----------



## bampoisongirl

Just to add, i didnt have to do a BMAT test to get into Uni, and keep an eye on Notts if you are thinking of applying there cos it hasnt actually been approved by the RVC yet as its that new xx


----------



## intravenous

DNA said:


> Apparently their IT department is top notch.
> DickVet University of Edinburgh certainly has the best facilities for Vet Med.
> 
> And yes, SAAS are a godsend to Scottish students.


Edinburgh has the better IT department...it is the best in the UK and is world-renowned. That is off-topic though . Edinburgh does more world and internationally recognised research in biological sciences than Glasgow but Glasgow is not far behind .


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Not that i'm tit for tat but... most cited research paper in Europe (and its biological science, and my department....) - Glasgow. Unfortunately Edinburgh's biological science department is aging, and stuck in it ways...

But lets not argue. Both are good universities. 

Andy


----------



## intravenous

GlasgowGecko said:


> Not that i'm tit for tat but... most cited research paper in Europe (and its biological science, and my department....) - Glasgow. Unfortunately Edinburgh's biological science department is aging, and stuck in it ways...
> 
> But lets not argue. Both are good universities.
> 
> Andy


I shall PM you because I feel bad for going off topic .


----------



## BecciBoo

sparkle said:


> I am actually relieved my daughter wants to be a vet nurse and not a vet after reading this...


Training to be a vet nurse is hard work too, and most get paid peanuts and get treated like s:censor:

I would say if you want to train to be a Vet you need to be prepared to work hard, and love all animals, cos they don't just deal with dogs and cats...vets train in ALL animal areas (Equine, Small Animal including Exotics, Farm) and you have to remember that an Exotic to the RCVS is any small animal that is NOT a dog or cat!


----------



## sparkle

GlasgowGecko said:


> I wouldn't be worrying about the money just yet, Scotland seems to have a pretty fair system when it comes to tuition fees (better than the English one it seems, much to my displeasure)... And living in Glasgow will give her the option of at least 3 universities while still living at home, and I might be biased but the University of Glasgow is the best uni in Scotland, and ranked in the top 100 globally.... So you can't go far wrong.
> 
> Andy


 
I wasnt worried about the money, 

We have already spoken to the lecturers and organisers of the course linked to glasgow Uni small animal hopsital.

She has already decided she will volunteer at the PDSA ( from age 14 on) as that will also count towards her Duke of Edinburgh award.. she is looking to do volunteer work with a vet too and also has worked out what subjects at school she needs to choose etc.

The excellent thing now Andy is the age discrimination act means you can begin the course if accpeted as soon as you have completed your GSCEs.

For example it used to be 17 years entry minimum but now you can be for example 15/16.. this means there is no requirement to pass highers and waste time at school waiting to turn 17. 

so Eve could potentially pass her GCSEs ( she requires 6 including 1 science ) then go immediately to her vet nurse course. After the 2 years she can then choose to further this by completing a degree in vetirnary nursing which she would acess either on day release or full time.

I think since shes only 11 she has really done well in planning this out so far. She has wanted to be a vet nurse for around 2 years now.

I have discussed the possibility of being an actual vet with her but she said she really would prefer being a vet nurse however that may change.


----------



## BecciBoo

sparkle said:


> I wasnt worried about the money,
> 
> We have already spoken to the lecturers and organisers of the course linked to glasgow Uni small animal hopsital.
> 
> She has already decided she will volunteer at the PDSA ( from age 14 on) as that will also count towards her Duke of Edinburgh award.. she is looking to do volunteer work with a vet too and also has worked out what subjects at school she needs to choose etc.
> 
> The excellent thing now Andy is the age discrimination act means you can begin the course if accpeted as soon as you have completed your GSCEs.
> 
> For example it used to be 17 years entry minimum but now you can be for example 15/16.. this means there is no requirement to pass highers and waste time at school waiting to turn 17.
> 
> so Eve could potentially pass her GCSEs ( she requires 6 including 1 science ) then go immediately to her vet nurse course. After the 2 years she can then choose to further this by completing a degree in vetirnary nursing which she would acess either on day release or full time.
> 
> I think since shes only 11 she has really done well in planning this out so far. She has wanted to be a vet nurse for around 2 years now.
> 
> I have discussed the possibility of being an actual vet with her but she said she really would prefer being a vet nurse however that may change.



You HAVE to have GCSE English and Maths grade C or above to train to be a Veterinary Nurse, you can not train with out them. There is no other stipulation!


----------



## sparkle

BecciBoo said:


> You HAVE to have GCSE English and Maths grade C or above to train to be a Veterinary Nurse, you can not train with out them. There is no other stipulation!


 
becci I KNOW, if you read it properly I stated INCLUDING one science ( preferably 2)... ALL kids MUST take MATHS and ENGLISH as standard for GCSE since EVERYONE knows this I didnt think I HAD to point it out obviously for some I did.. LOL
At no stage did I remotely think she did not have to take English or Maths..I am unsure why you thought that.


I went to Uni and I am trained in arts management too.. so I do know entry requirements and they are also on the website of the place she would like to attend.. and as I said I have spoken several times to the lecturers and course providers who put me in contact with my local PDSA etc...

OBVIOUSLY you have to have maths and english , hence why i didnt point it out. Applogies I will make sure next time I will state the obvious before anyone has a fit... 

I meant apart from the basic stipulation she MUST have ONE science preferably TWO for the admittance to Glagow/ Edinburgh.

Has that cleared that up now , I hope so...


----------



## BecciBoo

sparkle said:


> becci I KNOW, if you read it properly I stated INCLUDING one science ( preferably 2)... ALL kids MUST take MATHS and ENGLISH as standard for GCSE since EVERYONE knows this I didnt think I HAD to point it out obviously for some I did.. LOL
> At no stage did I remotely think she did not have to take English or Maths..I am unsure why you thought that.
> 
> 
> I went to Uni and I am trained in arts management too.. so I do know entry requirements and they are also on the website of the place she would like to attend.. and as I said I have spoken several times to the lecturers and course providers who put me in contact with my local PDSA etc...
> 
> OBVIOUSLY you have to have maths and english , hence why i didnt point it out. Applogies I will make sure next time I will state the obvious before anyone has a fit...
> 
> I meant apart from the basic stipulation she MUST have ONE science preferably TWO for the admittance to Glagow/ Edinburgh.
> 
> Has that cleared that up now , I hope so...


Whoooa.....All I was saying is that you ONLY need English and Maths grade C or above (or Key Skills in Application of Number and Communication at Level 2)...any other qualification you have on top of that means jack...and its not the uni that stipulates the entry grade its the RCVS. I don't see why you need to get that sort of attitude, my information was there for others to see and I was letting people know that they do not need science or anything else just those two basic qualifications. Oh and I'm a Veterinary Nurse BTW...so I know the entry requirements.


----------



## sparkle

BecciBoo said:


> Whoooa.....All I was saying is that you ONLY need English and Maths grade C or above (or Key Skills in Application of Number and Communication at Level 2)...any other qualification you have on top of that means jack...and its not the uni that stipulates the entry grade its the RCVS. I don't see why you need to get that sort of attitude, my information was there for others to see and I was letting people know that they do not need science or anything else just those two basic qualifications. Oh and I'm a Veterinary Nurse BTW...so I know the entry requirements.


Actually for the course eve wants to do she needs ONE science babe... I was advised preferably biology but because the course is SO highly aplied for they do favour people with TWO sciences although not essential... it is a good thing to think about if you want an edge as I was told is volunteer work with proof and a diary 


if the lecturers are wrong fair enough remember we stay in scotland not england so our entry requirements MAY be higher.. our education system is quite different , we dont do A levels either we do Highers .. so who knows it may not be the same eh????

MAYBE in england you dont need science in scotland for the course eve has enquired about you do 
unless of course 3 different lecturers are wrong , which of course is possible.. however since I am not In england and eve certainly doesnt want to attend any course in england I am enquiring about Scottish courses only..


----------



## BecciBoo

sparkle said:


> Actually for the course eve wants to do she needs ONE science babe... I was advised preferably biology but because the course is SO highly aplied for they do favour people with TWO sciences although not essential... it is a good thing to think about if you want an edge as I was told is volunteer work with proof and a diary
> 
> 
> if the lecturers are wrong fair enough remember we stay in scotland not england so our entry requirements MAY be higher.. our education system is quite different , we dont do A levels either we do Highers .. so who knows it may not be the same eh????
> 
> MAYBE in england you dont need science in scotland for the course eve has enquired about you do
> unless of course 3 different lecturers are wrong , which of course is possible.. however since I am not In england and eve certainly doesnt want to attend any course in england I am enquiring about Scottish courses only..


I'm sorry but the RCVS (Royal College of Veterinary Science) stipulate the grades for the WHOLE country not just England, the university's that run the courses do it under the supervision of the RCVS.... the RCVS only ask for those TWO grades! And please don't try to patronise me


----------



## sparkle

BecciBoo said:


> I'm sorry but the RCVS (Royal College of Veterinary Science) stipulate the grades for the WHOLE country not just England, the university's that run the courses do it under the supervision of the RCVS.... the RCVS only ask for those TWO grades! And please don't try to patronise me


Patronise you becci.. i wouldnt dare... little old me never...

I shall double check monday as that is what I have been told.... I also think taking boxes from vet surgeries and using them for live animals of your own is against regulations but you may want to check that too... since it seems a vet nurse I know did this and sent live animals she was selling IN such boxes... with the vet surgery address ON the boxes.. deary me eh? maybe we should BOTH check with the RCVS if that is acceptable.. Since there could be diseases and blood particles on such boxes im thinking its just not a grand idea.



nuff said... lets agree to disagree since we vehemently dislike one another on and off forum this could easily turn into a bitching match ... something I know we are both excellent at and would bore the forum intensely..
im off out of this thread before I say something I really regret way more damaging than arguing over what qualifications are required.

Over and out for the evening I have cresties to feed.. kids to play with and a glass of wine to drink..

have a good weekend hun


----------



## Jake89

sparkle said:


> Patronise you becci.. i wouldnt dare... little old me never...
> 
> I shall double check monday as that is what I have been told.... I also think taking boxes from vet surgeries and using them for live animals of your own is against regulations but you may want to check that too... since it seems a vet nurse I know did this and sent live animals she was selling IN such boxes... with the vet surgery address ON the boxes.. deary me eh? maybe we should BOTH check with the RCVS if that is acceptable.. Since there could be diseases and blood particles on such boxes im thinking its just not a grand idea.
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said... lets agree to disagree since we vehemently dislike one another on and off forum this could easily turn into a bitching match ... something I know we are both excellent at and would bore the forum intensely..
> im off out of this thread before I say something I really regret way more damaging than arguing over what qualifications are required.
> 
> Over and out for the evening I have cresties to feed.. kids to play with and a glass of wine to drink..
> 
> have a good weekend hun


 
Huh, where becci works save the boxes for becci to take as they know we use to use them to package live animals and thought it was a good idea as they as double or treble think insulated!

Also the blood transported in these is clean blood or plasma use for blood tranfusions, you think they going to send diseased blood to put in another animal? lol. Also the blood has about 7 differents packages/wrappings/sealed bags around it and is done in a sterile environment to prevent contamination or spillage as it is very expensive and cant be wasted!
Every box we use has already had labels removed or disfigured (ripped/markered out) so no adress is visable so no mistake can be done when a courrier is delivering the box. The only time an address may be visible on it is whe the person collect themselves in which case there is no need to remove the label or hide the address, becci doesnt hide were she works she has no need too, it is one of the best teaching practices in the country and we are all proud of her so why does she have to hide he adress :S


----------



## vetdebbie

Seems like an oddly heated debate for one purely regarding entrance requirements - I thought that would be information easily available?? Chill people!!


----------



## sparkle

vetdebbie said:


> Seems like an oddly heated debate for one purely regarding entrance requirements - I thought that would be information easily available?? Chill people!!


 


BecciBoo said:


> Whoooa.....All I was saying is that you ONLY need English and Maths grade C or above (or Key Skills in Application of Number and Communication at Level 2)...any other qualification you have on top of that means jack...and its not the uni that stipulates the entry grade its the RCVS. I don't see why you need to get that sort of attitude, my information was there for others to see and I was letting people know that they do not need science or anything else just those two basic qualifications. Oh and I'm a Veterinary Nurse BTW...so I know the entry requirements.


 

I am now sucking ice-cubes and sitting outside... Scotland is freezing tonight... sorry debbie it did get very heated didnt it... OOPS


the info is VERY easy to obtain hence why I have decided to link it for those who think they know but obviously dont. Eve wishes to study at Galsgow/ Edinburgh as I said .. for anyone not understanding the information please check the link below... which if you had bothered to find out in your infinite wisdom becci ... I was right... as I said it MAY be that Scotland requires a little bit more.. this is often the case ... you told me that was rubbish.. and YOU KNEW... hmmm.. really now

FOR your INFORMATION BecciBoo


please click this link hunny pie

http://www.gla.ac.uk/faculties/vet/nursingschool/entryrequirements/


the part here I think explains the requirements I was discussing.. so maybe you should have a check before you spout all over the place!!!!! as I said the lecturers have said ONE science preferrably biology but 2 if she wants a really good chance of getting in and also a pass in SIX exams is better than 5... as they usually look for 6 passes since the course is much in demand they choose the cream of the crop. As Glasgow Geckos said Glasgow University is an excellent University.... thank goodness our system has the sense to ask for science pass, it seems obvious if you are training to be a vet nurse to have some prior knowledge.



*Entry requirements*









The minimum qualifications required to train as a veterinary nurse are *five standard grades*, including:

English
Mathematics/Arithmetic
a Science subject
It is beneficial to have had some experience working in a veterinary practice, either in a voluntary or paid capacity. This is to ensure that you understand fully what the job entails


----------



## luke123

sparkle said:


> I am now sucking ice-cubes and sitting outside... Scotland is freezing tonight... sorry debbie it did get very heated didnt it... OOPS
> 
> 
> the info is VERY easy to obtain hence why I have decided to link it for those who think they know but obviously dont. Eve wishes to study at Galsgow/ Edinburgh as I said .. for anyone not understanding the information please check the link below... which if you had bothered to find out in your infinite wisdom becci ... I was right... as I said it MAY be that Scotland requires a little bit more.. this is often the case ... you told me that was rubbish.. and YOU KNEW... hmmm.. really now
> 
> FOR your INFORMATION BecciBoo
> 
> 
> please click this link hunny pie
> 
> University of Glasgow :: Veterinary Medicine :: Entry requirements
> 
> 
> the part here I think explains the requirements I was discussing.. so maybe you should have a check before you spout all over the place!!!!! as I said the lecturers have said ONE science preferrably biology but 2 if she wants a really good chance of getting in and also a pass in SIX exams is better than 5... as they usually look for 6 passes since the course is much in demand they choose the cream of the crop. As Glasgow Geckos said Glasgow University is an excellent University.... thank goodness our system has the sense to ask for science pass, it seems obvious if you are training to be a vet nurse to have some prior knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> *Entry requirements*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minimum qualifications required to train as a veterinary nurse are *five standard grades*, including:
> 
> English
> Mathematics/Arithmetic
> a Science subject
> It is beneficial to have had some experience working in a veterinary practice, either in a voluntary or paid capacity. This is to ensure that you understand fully what the job entails


 wned8::whistling2:


----------



## sparkle

I pmed her to show her the proper info..

funny i didnt get a reply and she seems suddenly absent for the thread.. 

so yeah Luke... FAIL

:mrgreen:


----------



## arthur cooke

Hi, my daughter is starting her vet course at the RVC in September and she had to do lots of work experience, she had to work at 3 different vets dealing with a range of animals and she had to work on a farm doing lambing, took up most of her holidays, she got 3 A levels, maths, chemistry and science.

She was very dedicated and had to knuckle down and work quite hard. She has wanted to be a vet since she was 6.

Something that might be of interest is that the Army offered to pay for her course if afterwards she signed up for 3 years. The wages the army paid during the 3 years seemed to me to be very good.
My daughter turned it down because money isn't a problem for us but for someone who doesn't have the money it might be an option.
cheers arthur


----------



## DNA

Yes this is true. Alot of Medicine undergraduates sign up with the army (and RAF I believe) who will pay their tuiton fees and grant them a cash lump sum to aid in day-to-day life, on the agreement that once they graduate they will employ their new skills in a military role.


----------



## AshMashMash

DNA said:


> Yes this is true. Alot of Medicine undergraduates sign up with the army (and RAF I believe) who will pay their tuiton fees and grant them a cash lump sum to aid in day-to-day life, on the agreement that once they graduate they will employ their new skills in a military role.


Yep, my flatmate is/was considering it.


----------



## KJ Exotics

bampoisongirl said:


> You have to go to college for 2 years for A levels forgot to mention, and you have to do physics, chemistry and biology xx


You don't have to do A levels, you also do National diploma in a related subject, like animal welfare.


----------



## AshMashMash

KJ Exotics said:


> You don't have to do A levels, you also do National diploma in a related subject, like animal welfare.


The RVC says:

Specialised Diplomas (2008 onwards):
Acceptable only when combined with other qualifications. Advanced Diplomas will be considered for 2010 entry *in addition to A levels in Biology and Chemistry*.

Liverpool says:


> Work-based Learning: NVQ Level 3
> 
> Acceptability - Acceptable only when combined with other qualifications
> 
> Work-based Learning: Other
> 
> Acceptability - Not acceptable
> 
> BTEC/Scottish Higher National Certificate (HNC)
> 
> Acceptability - Acceptable only when combined with other qualifications
> 
> BTEC/Scottish Higher National Diploma (HND)
> 
> Acceptability - Acceptable on its own & combined with other qualifications
> 
> European Baccalaureate
> 
> Acceptability - Acceptable on its own & combined with other qualifications
> 
> Scottish Group Awards
> 
> Acceptability - Not acceptable
> 
> Certificate in Financial Services Practice (IFS)
> 
> Acceptability - Not acceptable


Bristol doesn't even mention them in "other qualifications"... and after that I got bored. 

This is a link to them all:

UCAS course search


----------



## KJ Exotics

Strange must changed from last year. When i was looking for a uni course.


----------



## AshMashMash

KJ Exotics said:


> Strange must changed from last year. When i was looking for a uni course.


Fair do's. I wasn't trying to be arsey. You do need absolute exact requirements to get in. Its a 2-5:1 ratio of applicantslaces (depending on uni), I believe, so if you're not spot on with your requirements/grades etc, then you've no chance.


----------



## retri

adam--r said:


> You'll need some good grades from school and even better grades at A-level, I would imagine AAA at A-level ???
> 
> You'll then have some stiff competition to get on a uni course. You'll need to be 18 for uni,
> 
> At the end of uni your looking at about 30k debt ? or there abouts... Then I would think you'll have some further training....
> 
> There will be loads of info on the net.
> 
> People say becoming a vet is harder than being a GP as you have to learn about a wide range of different animals rather than just specialising in humans !!
> 
> Good luick


yeh its A in all the sciences I think or at least biology and chemistry @ a-level


----------



## sparkle

you dont need A levels for the course to become a vet nurse in Scotland you so however need either Highers ( our equivelant of a levels ) OR a pass in the 2 year course I linked to to get onto the DEGREE option.. we have a degree option and a non-degree option.. the degree option can be directly accessed immediately after the diploma as a further study option...



both DO need a science as I said...


----------



## GothGirl

You need 5 A grade or higher GCSE's,
3 A levels at A or higher, which must include biology and chemistry
its then a 5 year hons. with a year in work placement.

Alltogether, after high school 7 years, if you pass the test first time round, and at £3,000 fees a year, and £3,000 maintenace roughly £42,000 of costs.


----------



## sparkle

well we enquired about work experience ( at the reptile vets) and a lovely new male vet nurse talked us through everything he did.. it was so helpful....and it seems due to insurance related issues she may have to be 16 when she starts at a vets so it looks like its definately a PDSA etc voluterr position she would be looking at from age 14...

so she has another 2 years...


----------



## Tor

When you get into your sixth form college your tutors will explain all about how to apply to university - there is a system called UCAS, and it is through this system the majority of people who study degrees in the UK get their places at uni (unless they go to the open uni - which doesn't do vet science/medicine anyway)

When you are in your sixth form you look at courses such as vet6, these are aimed at students who what to apply to vet school, and they tell you about the stiff competition, a day in the life of a vet, work expereince required...

Hope this helps


----------



## Pirate7

dont no if anyone else has said it, but you can do a Btech National Diploma animal management and get in that way through the gateway course (my best mate done it that way) you just need to have A gcse and pass the ND with DDD! - But i think it's harder to get in that way.

so you dont need to get conventunal a-levels to do it.. but it will make your life abit harder getting in if you go through the ND route.

I want to be a vet, but im not smart enough, crap at maths and science.


----------

